# Need some ideas/opinions



## bennyhobo (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just started a Ravenloft campaign in 4E, and I'd like to bring in the arc of Strahd's reincarnated love, Tatyana.  In the old AD&D adventure the players eventually found her and she helped them get to Strahd.  But she was an NPC.

I've got one player in my game who gave herself a basic backstory, but hasn't bothered to come up with her own goals and stuff.  So I thought it might be cool to actually make her the reincarnation of Tatyana, though she doesn't know it yet.  The downside is that I can't predict how she's going to react to the news when she finds out...

Her character right now is an Elf Beast Master Ranger.  I could see Strahd falling in love with an elf, right?  And its been 400 years since she fell to her death off the walls of Castle Ravenloft, so its not like anyone would recognize her on the streets.  So her identity probably wouldn't have been found by now.

So I'm looking for some ideas as to how to make that work?  Or potential pitfalls I might want to watch out for?  Good idea/bad idea?  Basically I want thoughts and reactions. 

Thanks!


----------

